# Broken toe...sprained foot?



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I knew I should have ignored the 11:00 "I gotta pee" request from Loocie .
I let her out, not seeing the raccoon attempting to steal from my bird feeder, but Loo did and launched an attack leap off the porch. Of course the **** scrambled over the fence before she reached him, but then Loocie started carrying the right rear foot. I inspected it and her whole leg, not knowing if she injured hip, knee or foot itself. Toes were sensitive, but not overly so, but minimal to no weight bearing. ankle, knee, hip seemed fine, not tender. So, tucked her in with a couple baby ASA's and would re-evaluate in the morning. Better, but much more tender foot pad...no swelling. I _think_ I can feel/hear some crepitus when she lets me move them (not happy when I do that). She will get up and go out to pee, but is mostly carrying it or stepping very gingerly. Is playful, eating, drinking.
When I get home from work, I will take her in for X-rays if there is no improvement.

BUT, in researching treatment, I'm reading horror stories of casts and splints and weekly re-wraps, pressure sores and infections, leash walks only for 4 months and on and on. I believe it is one of the weight bearing toes (wouldn't that be all of them except the dew claw?)

I need the collective knowledge of the forum. Please share if you've had a similar incident so I can be more prepared going to the vet.

We were going on a 4 day camping trip tomorrow, and Loo will not be a happy camper on a leash for 4 days, but we will do whatever makes her heal the fastest.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

GoldenDust went through something similar a few years ago with a Swampcollie pup. PM Swampcollie. He may be able to ask Diana to contact you. Maybe a search on GoldenNDust would help. I can't remember if that's her username????


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

moverking said:


> I knew I should have ignored the 11:00 "I gotta pee" request from Loocie .
> I let her out, not seeing the raccoon attempting to steal from my bird feeder, but Loo did and launched an attack leap off the porch. Of course the **** scrambled over the fence before she reached him, but then Loocie started carrying the right rear foot. I inspected it and her whole leg, not knowing if she injured hip, knee or foot itself. Toes were sensitive, but not overly so, but minimal to no weight bearing. ankle, knee, hip seemed fine, not tender. So, tucked her in with a couple baby ASA's and would re-evaluate in the morning. Better, but much more tender foot pad...no swelling. I _think_ I can feel/hear some crepitus when she lets me move them (not happy when I do that). She will get up and go out to pee, but is mostly carrying it or stepping very gingerly. Is playful, eating, drinking.
> When I get home from work, I will take her in for X-rays if there is no improvement.
> 
> ...


 
Flexor tendon in the toe, is my guess... strained/torn... Zoom did that when she was around 5 months old. Actually snapped it, in the "middle toe" on her left front foot. Always looks like she is flipping the bird, as it isn't pulled up tight like the other toes. It was very painful at first.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Diana's boy had dog broken phalanges, so maybe she'd be of no help.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Flexor tendon in the toe, is my guess... strained/torn... Zoom did that when she was around 5 months old. Actually snapped it, in the "middle toe" on her left front foot. Always looks like she is flipping the bird, as it isn't pulled up tight like the other toes. It was very painful at first.


Oh, Zoom, lol. How did they treat it, Laura?

Sharon just called and got her an appt. at 4:45. I can't get there in time and bless her, she might go along with _whatever_ they want to do. She promised to call when they've diagnosed. (Makes me sound like the big bad wolf)

Not that I'm a PIA at the Vet's, but I do ask ALOT of questions and have a fair knowledge base to come from.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Diana's boy had dog broken phalanges, so maybe she'd be of no help.


Kim, thanks for researching...I might just pm SC for his input...I'm sure his field pups have been through this, too.

I simply don't want the cure to be worse than the injury. Casts worry me, especially on an animal that can't really tell me it's too tight or wet or throbbing.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

moverking said:


> Oh, Zoom, lol. How did they treat it, Laura?
> 
> Sharon just called and got her an appt. at 4:45. I can't get there in time and bless her, she might go along with _whatever_ they want to do. She promised to call when they've diagnosed. (Makes me sound like the big bad wolf)
> 
> Not that I'm a PIA at the Vet's, but I do ask ALOT of questions and have a fair knowledge base to come from.


Time heals all wounds. There really wasn't much that we could do. Crate rest and an antiimflammatory.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Time heals all wounds. There really wasn't much that we could do. Crate rest and an antiimflammatory.


Well, I can live with that


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

No research, just remembered. She and I had a few discussions about the problem.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm sorry Maribeth! Hopefully antiinflammatory and rest will do the truck. Hugs to poor Loocie!


----------



## chas321 (Jul 30, 2009)

Chico had a similar problem which manifested itself in a hobbling gait.Right rear leg usually not bearing any weight. I told my daughter (owner) of this a couple of months before she took Chico to the Vet;torn tendon aggravated by not treating in time. Surgery and a hard wrap, not a cast for a month. The lesson my daughter learned was not to wait till the house burned down. We live in hard times and who has the extra cash ? Maybe, just do it.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hi, all...my electric was out last night due to some BIG thunderstorms and I couldn't update on Loocie.

Vet examined and x-rayed...nothing broken was seen, so apparently a sprained tendon. It's the outside 2 toes on her right rear foot. Today shows some slight swelling. 3 days of rest and Rimadyl and if no improvement we'll go back. It might be ever so slightly better today or it might be the med masking it. 

She is so not happy and quite gorked by the Rimadyl.

So, between the thunderstorms, we're going to head South for a long camping W/E. She has to be on leash or line while in the campground, so this will work fine. No hikes, of course. I'll have to sneak Sadie out alone. Imagine the sad looks I'm going to get with that move!

Thanks for being my 'Health line'....and glad it wasn't something worse
This is only the 2nd time in 6 years we've had to run to the vet with a problem, so I can be a bit of an alarmist when something happens


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

moverking said:


> Hi, all...my electric was out last night due to some BIG thunderstorms and I couldn't update on Loocie.
> 
> Vet examined and x-rayed...nothing broken was seen, so apparently a sprained tendon. It's the outside 2 toes on her right rear foot. Today shows some slight swelling. 3 days of rest and Rimadyl and if no improvement we'll go back. It might be ever so slightly better today or it might be the med masking it.
> 
> ...


 
Do the toes look at all "flattened"?


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Do the toes look at all "flattened"?


No, in fact, the paw is a little tighter than usual, as Loo has pretty prominent rear 'hare' feet... the normal paw with weight bearing is a long 'toe-y' foot.

'Flattened' would mean torn tendons that couldn't contract the toes?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

moverking said:


> No, in fact, the paw is a little tighter than usual, as Loo has pretty prominent rear 'hare' feet... the paw with weight bearing is a long 'toe-y' foot.
> 
> 'Flattened' would mean torn tendons that couldn't contract the toes?


Yep. Zoom's started out strained, then snapped, so watch for that flattening.


----------

